
New Internet freedom report ranks Estonia first, Iran last - sebkomianos
http://www.dw-world.de/dw/article/0,,15021424,00.html
======
guard-of-terra
Where is the data we can feed on? Didn't see any links or tables.

Australia is green and Russia is "blocking the Internet".

The sad thing, the more you abuse the words like freedom, the less they
actually mean. And you no longer can cry wolf when you need to.

~~~
guard-of-terra
<http://www.freedomhouse.org/template.cfm?page=664>

Link to what seems to be the actual report.

~~~
guard-of-terra
The actual report seems to be well-written and knowledgeable, but does not
reveal how they assign points.

~~~
Timothee
This seems to answer some of your questions:
[http://www.freedomhouse.org/images/File/FotN/MethodologyandC...](http://www.freedomhouse.org/images/File/FotN/MethodologyandChecklistofQuestions.pdf)

edit: huge table with points:
[http://www.freedomhouse.org/images/File/FotN/MainScoreTable....](http://www.freedomhouse.org/images/File/FotN/MainScoreTable.pdf)

~~~
guard-of-terra
This huge table of point isn't broken by subcategory.

So we don't know how much country was punished for flaky phone lines and how
much - for seizing .com domains, for example.

------
Timothee
This is where the report comes from apparently:
<http://www.freedomhouse.org/template.cfm?page=664>

I would have been interested in seeing France ranked in there. Reporters
without Borders put France "under surveillance" in part due to the HADOPI law
on copyright (<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HADOPI_law> ) which, amongst other
things, can lead to Internet access being suspended. Reporter without Borders
report: <http://en.rsf.org/surveillance-france,39715.html>

------
kylelibra
The Economist had an article about this last week:
[http://www.economist.com/blogs/dailychart/2011/04/internet_f...](http://www.economist.com/blogs/dailychart/2011/04/internet_freedom)

